#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Noise Modelling Software

## settimana

Assalamou 3alaykom,
Could any one please post or simply give me the name of an efficient noise modelling software?


I would appreciate that from you. Thank you in advanceSee More: Noise Modelling Software

----------


## deepsee

try ENM.

----------


## settimana

thank you for your interest, please clarify where can I find it and give me more information about it.
Thank you in advance

----------


## deepsee

ENM
DNld frm:
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## settimana

Thank you very much for taking time to answer me. I appreciate that from you. I will check it out and see how I can take advantage of it.

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank You, this may useful

----------


## Goharali

Please re-upload

----------


## josefreitas

I try to find this good software CADNAA a long time but...:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if you find it please share

----------


## Goharali

if any one have CADNAA please share

----------


## ishaksaban

Please re-upload

----------


## nodongle.biz

HASP SRM key solution for CadnaA 4.2 is ready.

----------


## josefreitas

Deepsee

Please give another link for noise soft. thanks

----------


## josefreitas

Deepsee



Please give another link for noise soft. thanksSee More: Noise Modelling Software

----------


## noisemetric

Hi guys, what is the current status with CADNA licenses?

----------


## nodongle.biz

The status is: solution is ready for CadnaA 3.7 (Hardlock key emulator) and for CadnaA 4.3 (HASP SRM key emulator)

----------


## right_poplar

Try to CadnaA

----------


## nodongle.biz

What do you want to try?

----------

